# Can't turn around



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Been having an issue with the new boat and need some opinions. When I go to turn around to go back and get a fish he's rarely there anymore. My last boat was a 15' aluminum and they were there 90% of the time. The new boat is 18 and the trolling motor is the same but if you don't get him on the first pass it's rare that they're still there. Doesn't affect me much when I'm gigging but the charters I'm running is definitely eating into my success ratio. Went 1/4 last night. Not sure if I'm doing anything different than I use too.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Maybe you can ask your EDF brethren and see if they have an answer for you.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Bahaha! Now that's some built up animosity to follow me over here. But none of them gig so they wouldn't be much help.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Tons of people looking for them=spooky fish. Has been happening to me all year. They've been ran over, poked and prodded at all summer. They know the drill now. Has nothing to do with your boat or TM. Gonna have to use a gig for an E-brake, stop the boat, gig the fish, no second chances. Based on what I've seen there's probably been a 300% increase in the amount of people looking for them in the past 2 years. Better get used to it...


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> Tons of people looking for them=spooky fish. Has been happening to me all year. They've been ran over, poked and prodded at all summer. They know the drill now. Has nothing to do with your boat or TM. Gonna have to use a gig for an E-brake, stop the boat, gig the fish, no second chances. Based on what I've seen there's probably been a 300% increase in the amount of people looking for them in the past 2 years. Better get used to it...


 Second that Bobby, Hunter is right on target. went last Wed, and 5 boats were already in the water. Ran far, did I say far from the crowd and found fish,. Found 10, had to cover water, but they all held and didn't jump the string. The easy to get to spots are toast.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

I hadn't seen a single gigger all year until this weekend. But certainly didn't have to fight for spots. Fridays trip we saw 11 fish gigged 3. 4 misses and 4 no sees. Sat was about the most adverse conditions I've ever tried to make a trip in but still went for 1/4. 3 no sees. None of these fish are staying put. Last year I remember making 3 passes over a fish trying to get him. Nothing's changed. Lights and genny are the same. All I know is hats off to Night Shift. These gigging charters require 10 times the patience any offshore one does


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

That big bright thing in the sky this weekend might have been part of the reason. 
I heard there was a few people around the pass this weekend also.


----------

